# Help to make Rhinestone templates with WinPCSIGN software



## amvarela74 (Aug 9, 2010)

I need help on how to cut templates on the green vinyl material i believe it is a 24-25 mm thick and i also have sticky flock. I cut on the green material but it just seems to only itch the top of the material. I am also using the 60 degree blade. Please someone help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

What type of cutter do you have? I use WINPC and use a Bengal cutter. I usually set force at 170 in WINPC and use 2 rotations when I cut using my green material.


----------



## amvarela74 (Aug 9, 2010)

i have Pcut machine...just not sure what im doin wrong. I dont know exactly the adjustment to put it on..ive been playing with it all night. Im lost plz help...new to the rhinestone world..


----------



## amvarela74 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe im entering the wrong settings...someone plz help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not sure about your cutter as I have never used it. With my GCC cutters I can cut the Hartco 425s...which is probably what you have...the green..I use 180-200 gms downforce...blade extension 1/2 the thickness of a credit card....cut slowly and do a double rotation. with sticky flock you should be able to use less force


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi
I would check your blade depth, to see for sure how far it is sticking out.

Are you new to cutting with a vinyl cutter or have you been cutting for a while.

I have and love winpcsign2010 software and would be glad to help.

Where did you purchase the Software? as I am sure they will help you as well..

Sandy jo


----------

